# If i want to impress???



## Evan98 (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi-
So, within my circle of friends I'm the only one with a home theatre. That said, it's no where near the universe of systems you folks have. Is there a site, store, etc that sells quality Blu-Rays with great audio to show off systems? Something with aerials or landscapes or skylines? I know some people put Avatar or something like that on, but looking for something a bit more background-ish.

Thanks- much appreciated....


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Planet Earth BBC series is a great one for visuals not so much audio. Gravity is both visually and audio pleasing just to give you a couple.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Planet Earth is kinda the go to "background" visuals IMO.. fantastic set


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

Baraka


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

How about The Art of Flight.


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

Almadacr said:


> Baraka


That's the first one I thought of.

There's also Samsara, Chronos, Koyaanisqatsi: Life out of balance, Powaqqatsi: Life in transformation, and Naqoyqatsi: Life as war.


----------



## Evan98 (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks for the recommendations! Much appreciated. I'm going to look into those discs given your guidance. The appear to be exactly what I need.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

...


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

B- one said:


> How about The Art of Flight.


^^^ +1


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

BeeMan458 said:


> Okay, allow me to post something that might sound lame, stupid or out of place: buy and integrate a better subwoofer system..........


Considering your comments are way off topic and having no idea what he has for subs ya I would say its a bit out of place.


----------

